# The ID.4 HUD?



## rrohde (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi, 

I reserved an ID.4 yesterday, and I am curious if anybody knows about whether it will come with the HUD (heads-up display) that projects drive data onto the windshield? That was shown a lot during the ID.3 and ID.4 development, mainly over in Europe. 

The HUD is also clearly visible in the ID.4 reveal video - see screenshot below.


----------



## Maribo (Dec 7, 2015)

I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## Corrado-Diesel (Aug 7, 2012)

It depends on which trim you ordered. I don’t know if it was on the 1st addition as they could not be configured when I was on the site as the were all sold out.

On the Pro version the heads up display is not on the base Standard Trim, but if you read what it states about the two more expensive trims you will see that It has the “Dynamic Road Sign Display”.

I think you have to order a trim with navigation to get the Dynamic Road Sign Display. Apple Car Play won’t do that for you.


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Not for US market. The ID.3 currently sold in Europe has it but it’s not working yet.


----------



## rrohde (Jul 28, 2015)

If you look at the various German videos that sprung up on YouTube that discuss the ID.4, they always demonstrate the AR HUD (Augmented Reality Heads-Up Display) that can be upgraded over the air. Not a single mention of that for the US ID.4. 

*Does that mean that - once again, VW is dumbing down or withholding tech for the US? 
*
Has anybody seen anything official on that from VWOA? What a shame that would be...


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

rrohde said:


> If you look at the various German videos that sprung up on YouTube that discuss the ID.4, they always demonstrate the AR HUD (Augmented Reality Heads-Up Display) that can be upgraded over the air. Not a single mention of that for the US ID.4.
> 
> *Does that mean that - once again, VW is dumbing down or withholding tech for the US?
> *
> Has anybody seen anything official on that from VWOA? What a shame that would be...


We are not getting that. There’s a few things US spec cars won’t get, like the power folding mirrors, matrix led lights, hud (it’s not working..) those 21” wheels and I’m sure some other things. 

Never ever rely on German car reviews because the German customer is different in a completely different market. A loaded ID.4 there costs 60k+ €.

On a positive note, the Germans will NOT be getting the beautifully illuminated VW logo in the front!


----------



## autostrophic (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually I might be wrong, I think we are getting the power folding mirrors but the rest probably not. DCC is questionable as well.


----------



## rrohde (Jul 28, 2015)

Right, the question is *why* we don't get the same tech here in the US? As a German living in the US, when it comes to VW I usually look at German news outlets first, long before details emerge over here. So that HUD was discussed as feature from the start over there. 

So, what about those other items that were demoed for the ID.4 for the EU?

- 3D LED tail lights
- Towing hitch that only comes out with the press of a button and can be stowed again when not needed
- Extensible leg rest from the front seats for thigh support
- Travel Assist

And, the HUD's AR features will be implemented over the air once ready. Are we too backwards here to "deserve" that tech as well?  The question still remains - why wouldn't we get that tech here.

I would trade that illuminated VW logo gimmick for a HUD any day (and pay gladly for it).


----------



## ricer_dad (Nov 16, 2013)

Sometimes, the options are not DOT approved in the US or are still in the approval process. 
I'm really hoping for the 3D LED tail lights and seat thigh support on my 1st.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

rrohde said:


> *Does that mean that - once again, VW is dumbing down or withholding tech for the US? *


What else is new. VW is always late to the game, and when they finally make it, they're disappointing.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

VWoA exec's presumably identified a price point to assure they're competitive in their target demographic (Rav4, etc.). As such a number of Euro options are not available in the USA.

I too think the HUD would be very nice but I know some folks who quickly tire of it and turn if off in favor of returning to a clear view. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Huey52 said:


> I too think the HUD would be very nice but* I know some folks who quickly tire of it and turn if off in favor of returning to a clear view.* 🤷‍♂️


I can see that


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

I see what you did there.  


Senior Member said:


> I can see that


----------



## 1eppyranch1 (Jul 11, 2021)

rrohde said:


> If you look at the various German videos that sprung up on YouTube that discuss the ID.4, they always demonstrate the AR HUD (Augmented Reality Heads-Up Display) that can be upgraded over the air. Not a single mention of that for the US ID.4.
> 
> *Does that mean that - once again, VW is dumbing down or withholding tech for the US? *
> 
> ...





rrohde said:


> If you look at the various German videos that sprung up on YouTube that discuss the ID.4, they always demonstrate the AR HUD (Augmented Reality Heads-Up Display) that can be upgraded over the air. Not a single mention of that for the US ID.4.
> 
> *Does that mean that - once again, VW is dumbing down or withholding tech for the US? *
> 
> Has anybody seen anything official on that from VWOA? What a shame that would be...


Write a letter to the CEO of this matters


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Noted. Please therefore imho apply those good intentions where they can do the most good. A well written corporate letter to VW of America and/or in this ID case an email to [email protected]

Also written communication via your dealership, as did I at my 60-day check back.

ONE discrete thread of your own would be best, again imho.


1eppyranch1 said:


> Write a letter to the CEO of this matters


----------

